# What is a hartford loop, and why is it important?



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm trying to learn heating as much as I can. I heard this term thrown around earlier today, and I'm not sure what it means, or why it's important.

What's a Hartford loop, why is it important, if there isn't one in the system, what will happen?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Nazareth said:


> I'm trying to learn heating as much as I can. I heard this term thrown around earlier today, and I'm not sure what it means, or why it's important.
> 
> What's a Hartford loop, why is it important, if there isn't one in the system, what will happen?


Aren't you a child? Didn't you grow up with google?






The Hartford Loop


From 1879 to 1891 there were 2,159 reported steam boiler explosions in the US. In this episode, Dan Holohan shares the story behind a piping configuration that saved boilers and lives.



heatinghelp.com


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

skoronesa said:


> Aren't you a child? Didn't you grow up with google?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok boomer


I wanted help from people I trust, not just some article


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

LOL,


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Nazareth said:


> ok boomer
> 
> I wanted help from people I trust, not just some article


If I'm a boomer does that make you master chief?

So you're issue is that you don't trust me? That article goes into quite some detail. I read the whole thing including the attached .pdf and I am now a proponent of the gifford loop. 

Online articles like that are the modern version of a chapter in a book. If some old timer handed you a book on boiler installation with a page dog eared would you read it?


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

If I remember right it was there to prevent condensate from mixing with the steam and steam from maxing in the feed water. It also gave you a place to inject condensate outside of the boiler. It's been over forty years since school so check out Skoro's link it's likely better than my memory.


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

skoronesa said:


> If I'm a boomer does that make you master chief?
> 
> So you're issue is that you don't trust me? That article goes into quite some detail. I read the whole thing including the attached .pdf and I am now a proponent of the gifford loop.
> 
> Online articles like that are the modern version of a chapter in a book. If some old timer handed you a book on boiler installation with a page dog eared would you read it?



I'll take a read and post about it

Thanks


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Nazareth said:


> I'll take a read and post about it
> 
> Thanks


You're welcome.

Sorry I was grumpy.


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

skoronesa said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Sorry I was grumpy.


All good, we all have hard days sometimes


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Nazareth said:


> I'm trying to learn heating as much as I can. I heard this term thrown around earlier today, and I'm not sure what it means, or why it's important.
> 
> What's a Hartford loop, why is it important, if there isn't one in the system, what will happen?


the hartford loop is for saftey..its named after the insurance company that wanted it installed on steam boilers, it keeps a minimium level of water in a steam boiler incase the return condensate line leaks...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Sorry I was grumpy.


nah..your just a dick many times..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nah..your just a dick many times..


"You're"

Yes, but at least this dick can spell


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

*Google,* a handy tool, even for a Boomer.
*"Your* is the second person possessive adjective, used to describe something as belonging to *you*. *Your* is always followed by a noun or gerund. *You*'*re* is the contraction of "*you are*" and is often followed by the present participle (verb form ending in -ing)."


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> "You're"
> 
> Yes, but at least this dick can spell


give yourself a gold star for spelling....and ask who cares....


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I care.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The Hartford loop prevented cracked boilers that would flood out buildings and the insurance company had to pay out a big check. At least I think that's what I read about it years ago. But don't hold me to that.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> I care.


you musta been a teacher in another life....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you musta been a teacher in another life....


He's a journeyman/master plumber, therefore he's a teacher in this life. Are you mocking him for wanting to educate people?

You complain about the younger generations not knowing anything, what have you done to help teach them? How many apprentices have you seen through to journeyman?

You complain about all the "demtards", why don't you go raise a capable, conservative, young man who will vote the way you want instead of just stirring the pot?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> He's a journeyman/master plumber, therefore he's a teacher in this life. Are you mocking him for wanting to educate people?
> 
> You complain about the younger generations not knowing anything, what have you done to help teach them? How many apprentices have you seen through to journeyman?
> 
> You complain about all the "demtards", why don't you go raise a capable, conservative, young man who will vote the way you want instead of just stirring the pot?


because its a hell of alot more fun stirring the pot....


----------

